# Dropping out due to SA



## Jalitzax (Jan 12, 2017)

Has any one dropped out due to their SA? I am a high school sophmore who has been struggling and failing many classes due to dealing with SA and depression. My motivation is at an all time low and I cant help but keep thinking about dropping out and perhaps continue my education down the road when my mental health is better. Has any one dropped out? Are you planning to continue your education and if you are, is it easy to join college with the GED? Is anyone here 16-18 without their diploma in some career pathway program? Do you guys advise not to drop out? Its all overwhelming right now and I want to carefully consider my options.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

You could try switching to online high school. I know they have such things. My son was seriously depressed and hated high school, and I took him out and home schooled him. I only did it for a year, and decided he could use someone else's help with things like writing and history (I'm good at science and math) and sent him to the downtown campus of UH. They didn't seem to care that he had no diploma yet. He had taken his SATs and done well. He loved it and was doing much better so then he transferred to the main campus and moved into a dorm... he had just turned 16. He graduated with a degree at 18. I don't think they ever asked us for proof that he finished high school. We sort of snuck him in by going part time to the satellite campus and transferring.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wouldn't drop out. Just talk to the counselor there for help. I know my last 2 yrs of high school I wanted to drop out everyday, it was social hell. I finished and graduated college (a little better because you're not trapped for 7-8 hrs straight).


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't drop out. Once you do, you'll never want to go back. Two years isn't that bad. I would just stick it out.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Medication is how I got through my senior year. Are you taking anything for anxiety? But yeah I would say either find an alternative way to finish that doesn't require going to class much or at all or maybe get on some type of meds to make things easier. You're almost there!


----------



## grwhale (Jun 22, 2016)

Hey, I know COMPLETELY how you feel as of now. I am also a sophmore in highschool and have struggled with some personal and mental stuff in the past last year as well as a little this year. The most important thing to know is that what you are going through is not permanent and that things WILL get better. The best advice I can give you is to first talk to your parents so that they know what is going on as well as your teachers. If you never tell anyone, it is one of the worst things to try getting over yourself since they probably think that you are just lazy or not doing enough which is not the case with you. So be honest with adults so that they can get some perspective of what is wrong and support you through this. After you do hat, take an extra step further and ask your parents if they can find a counselor either through the school or outside so that they give medication or help give a proper diagnosis. If they do find that you have depression or whatever else, their are several treatment options that I would consider going over with your counselor to cope with it. Above all else do not drop out unless you are 110% sure things will never change for you and your parents agree as well. In addition, you mentioned that you had social anxiety, which is OK. Once you have a clear and motivated mindset, try making it your best effort to get out of your comfort zone as best as possible and interact occasionally with others either at school, online, etc. Many people complain that they can't start a conversation or whatever, and that it makes them anxious, but it does not have to be. A conversation can be simply saying hi to someone you see in the halls a lot or even replying to someones unanswered question. So yeah, I recommend taking a leap of faith and continuing with your education no matter what even if things might not be turning out the way as planned. At the end of the day, take a breath and know that you tried your best with a mental condition like depression and start the new day fresh. If you do this, everything will get better in the time.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I dropped out with three months left. That was 13 years ago and I've managed to fall into an even deeper hole. Don't make that mistake, don't drop out. Or if you do, have a back up plan. Set yourself goals. Don't just say 'I can't do this' and assume you'll work it out later. In my experience, you won't, and every year it'll get easier to do nothing, and harder to do *something.*


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i dropped out and although i ended up okay [got my ged, in nursing school now] i wouldn't recommend it. i would've been much better off mentally had i stayed in school as much as i thought otherwise


----------



## Destormjanina1 (Jan 9, 2017)

High School drop out here. I'd advise you not to drop out. Especially if you want a job as most jobs require a diploma. I take my GED test tomorrow & im about 85 percent sure I won't pass. Maybe try finishing your schooling online. Not to mention you'll never develop any sort of social skills if you do. You'll go into isolation and become socially inept which will hinder you from establishing positive relationships with anyone. True story.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Are you in the U.S.? There are plenty of alternative options out there, mainly homeschooling/virtual school and switching to a community college that offers high school diplomas and GEDs. Many students I went to high school with ended up transferring to the local community college nearby and graduated with their high school diplomas. They preferred it over traditional schooling, and they had the option of taking dual enrollment to earn their AA degrees as well. I say research what high school programs the local community colleges offer and have you and your parents talk to the advisors/counselors about the transfer process and program requirements. If it's the class setting though that bothers you, online/virtual school might be a better solution.


----------



## Jalitzax (Jan 12, 2017)

Id like to thank everyone who took time out of their day to reply. 
The advice I revieved means a lot and did help me reach out for more resources. I took the advice of reaching out to my school counselor and they are getting me in touch with a nursing program where you can also earn your high school diploma at the same time. 
Some people mentioned counseling or medications and I have been recieving those services for three years now. I am currently on medication for the diagnosed mental situations and have been for three years now. It has gotten better. 
Some people also mentioned alternative schooling such as online.. I once did decide to try online over traditional school but that only weakened my social skills and it was overall a bad decision for me. I also have a 504 plan in place to further support me academically. The school and my parents do know what is going on. 
Im going to take the advice of staying in traditiinal school unless I can qualify for the program I mentioned earlier. 
Again, thank you all who replied.


----------



## Jalitzax (Jan 12, 2017)

Please ignore all my grammatical mistakes in my previous message.


----------



## scrub ducky (Jan 21, 2017)

I dropped out of high school after the first day of my junior year due to SA... eventually got a diploma through online classes, went to CC, then uni, worked, med school and now im a soon to be doctor (graduate may! weee). I tell you this just to make light of the fact that if you do drop out, it doesn't mean you will never be able to succeed, you can.


but looking back, I suppose I wish I had not dropped out. I missed out on some opportunities for life experiences. I also shoulda went for a few things back then too that I held back on. 
though if I didn't drop out, maybe I wouldn't be where I am now. lifes crazy like that. 


My advice: Don't drop out unless youre very miserable everyday and at the end of your rope. the main reason is youll miss out on opportunities. Don't hold back, no one will remember or care 10 years out from highschool, it doesn't matter anymore...but you'll remember what you missed out on by letting SA win. goodluck


----------



## mrdoctor717 (Jan 22, 2017)

It looks like many who have posted so far have expressed some regret about leaving high school, so that's definitely something to take into consideration. That being said though, you can still make a great life for yourself, find a meaningful career, and make good money without finishing high school. A lot of posters have shared really inspiring stories about succeeding despite leaving high school, which just goes to show that success is highly possible as long as you're willing to go after what you want!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I did well in high school mainly because I went to school with the same core people from 1st grade on. But I dropped out of college on 4 successive tries solely because I couldn't manage my anxiety. Somehow I think the regret I feel now might be worse than the buzzsaw of anxiety I would have had to go through to finish. The anxiety may never go away. At least if you stand up to it, you'll mitigate some or all of the regret. That's no small thing. Find a way to push through. Get help if need be. Hang in there.


----------



## Samuraisushi (Dec 3, 2016)

Jalitzax said:


> Has any one dropped out due to their SA? I am a high school sophmore who has been struggling and failing many classes due to dealing with SA and depression. My motivation is at an all time low and I cant help but keep thinking about dropping out and perhaps continue my education down the road when my mental health is better. Has any one dropped out? Are you planning to continue your education and if you are, is it easy to join college with the GED? Is anyone here 16-18 without their diploma in some career pathway program? Do you guys advise not to drop out? Its all overwhelming right now and I want to carefully consider my options.


I don't know how I passed high school. I think my teachers just passed me to get me out of the way. I had way too many borderline passing grades.

I did drop out of university on my first try due to SA. I had a panic attack and never went back to class. I did go back afterwards though and managed to finished my degree.

I wish I could help more, but I'm not familiar with the US education system.


----------



## eddyr (Aug 1, 2011)

Dropped out of uni twice if that counts. Won't go into detail but SA was a major influence. Being away from home exacerbated the SA. Made both ends meet by being away from home but not too far incase something bad happens.


----------

